# Atlas 9 Inch Lathe 936 How Much Should I Expect I Mean Dollars



## macernst (Dec 14, 2016)

Last year i got a atlas lathe 936. it was build round 1936 or 1937. the seller told me it came from his grandfather who was a clockmaker.

i cleaned it, took it carefully apart, checked everything put it together again and lubed it. it is in a really good shape, 95 percent of the paint is still there, no rust. i waxes all the paint surfaces with canuba.

most people dont know th 9 inch lathes from atlas.

it is 9 inch swing, mine has a 36 bed, so you can turn 18 inch between centers. spindle is 1.5 X 8 tpi with mt3 and 3/4 through.

it is backgeard with a so called compound drive. kind of wired, but once i figured it out than it is ok.

it came with all the protective belt covers.

i think i read somewhere that only less than ten of those lathes are recorded.

i got a lot of parts with it.

6 inch 4 jaw chuck

4 inch 3 jaw chuck

jacobs spindle chuck

jacobs no 33 with mt2

atlas manual

atlas catalog 1937

faceplate 8.5 inch and 6 inch

milling attachment with standard holder and deeper holder

complete set of change gears

woodturning holder

steady rest

latern post tool holder

left- right- straight- and cutting tool holder

 and best of all

gear cutting fixture homemade from blueprints that atlas offered in their catalog back than.

you should check this out.

with all that said think about it in a way; thats 80 years old technology and equipment that still work and makes chips.



so what do you think would be a fair price for all of that? 

i do not want to part it out, and expect the same from the potential buyer.

for me this is a little part of history, but maybe i am wrong andi am to romantic.

but i am realistic about prices. i am not a dreamer. i am in the northern part of the bay area and want to advertise it on craigslist locally for pick up.

i have no idea what price is fair for both.  300, 500 or even 750, i dont know and i hate those post with best offer takes it.

shipping would just add to much cost.

i am not sure if i am allowed to post it here, so if a mod delete it, its ok.

also not sure if i can post a link to my webpage with the documentation of the cleaning and a lot of pictures of the lathe and accessories.



please note, that i am german and english is not my mothers language. it took me almost a hour to make this post.

enjoy the pictures and if somebody can help with the price thank you in advance.



ernst

santa rosa


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Dec 15, 2016)

Wow.  Extremely nice looking lathe.  Why not keep it and use it?  I can't advise you about price, but wouldn't be surprised if you could sell it for $1500 or more.  

The biggest thing to look for is wear on the ways. If not worn, then it is a real gem.

Another thing that is very interesting is the vertical milling attachment, with the dividing head wheel attached.  Maybe it is shop made.  But that makes the little lathe more interesting and useful/valuable for someone whom is limited on space and would like to make small models or parts.  

Glenn


----------



## tq60 (Dec 16, 2016)

That is a not seen one type of machine.

Normally these are not worth much as flat ways and less than optimum everything else as they were marketed for hobby use back in the day when folks "made things".

That being said..never have seen a drive system such as that so if you are planning on selling yiu have one task above all others! 

RESEARCH!!!

Find out every detail you can about the drive system and be able to demonstrate the use.

Confirm the wear and all details.

You are in North Bay so many folks with plenty of funds and interest but little "shop space".

This is a great machine for folks getting into hobby robotics as it has the additional tooling that allows making gears and small milling.

There once was an abundance of places like weird stuff in the bay where things were cheap but with more folks interested prices go up and good parts harder to find so your machine is perfect for someone starting out with money and only a bedroom.

Start price high regardless as you can always come down.

Be prepared to justify your asking price and do NOT seperate any of the tooling from the package as your target customer is the collage kid or retiring person who has money but no time but wants to set up shop fast and you have a "package deal" that would allow someone a fast setup to get "hooked"

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## David S (Dec 16, 2016)

I am surprised that Robert (wa5cab) hasn't come to the rescue.

That looks like a very nice set up, plug N play.  Lots of accessories.  The only thing that I would find useful is a live centre.  I have a 618 that looks similar in some areas...not the headstock / belt system, and find it to be very competent for the work I do repairing old clocks.

I have no idea about price, but as mentioned I would start high and definitely state all the accessories.

David


----------



## tr7sprint1 (Dec 16, 2016)

I could never figure out how the gear cutter fixture was used on the lathe. Now I see!!

Clifton


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 17, 2016)

I've been tied up with other less fun things.  I agree with all of the comments that have been made.  And would really suggest adding a live center to the package before you first list it.  And list it high first, which I would suggest $1500 is about the limit.  Also, before you list it, take some measurements so that you can give hard numbers about bed wear to anyone who seems interested.  The three areas to check are thickness of the front way in the area where the carriage runs both at the right end of the bed and near the headstock.  Same with rear way.  And width of the rear way near the headstock and at the right end.

I do see one possible plus that no one has mentioned.  The original production 9" and 10" had a Zamak compound slide with a knob on the feed screw.  And the early swivel action was controlled by two studs.  Later, they went to a cast iron slide, the two handled crank, and a pintle arrangement where the set angle was locked by two set screws (with square heads) diving two bevelled locking pins.  Yours still has the two studs but it has the crank.  I had always assumed (they didn't advertise it) that the change to crank, cast iron, and pintle happened at the same time.  Check whether the slide is Zamak or cast iron (use a magnet - Zamak is non-magnetic, cast iron isn't).


----------



## tq60 (Dec 17, 2016)

I would suggest starting at $2K.
Generally Atlas lathes are not worth much but this one given the unique setup and possible uses combined with one thing....

LOCATION. 

The bay area is loaded with folks who may be interested in robotics but given it is the bay area space to place "real tools" is severely limited.

These same folks usually have disposable income and not a lot of experience to know that Atlas may not be best.

But for their specific need it is plenty capable to make the parts they need and be placed in limited area so it is the perfect machine for their needs as it is small and Easy to move so setup and use do not require dedicated space which may not be available. 

Locally lathe prices have gone nuts and we do not know if folks are paying it or not but it established a "market rate" so to speak so yours does not stand out as too high.

But you need to "sell it"...Do the proper hole work so you can define all of the accessories and tooling to justify the price.

You can always come down. ..

It it christmass...

We sold a "2K calculator" for $65.00 in 1999 on ebay which was a slide rule that we got for a quarter at a yard sale...good description and 2 wives fighting over it for gag gift for engineer husbands.

You are in same spot here...


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------

